# Prong Collar - Which size?



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My pup's current collar measures 16.5 inches. She's 7.5 months old. I'm not sure if they measure the chain part. Is the maximum fit for the 18 inch one indeed 18 inches? I'd rather get the 20 inch to allow for growth. Would the 20 inch be too large for her 16.5 inch neck?

Thanks!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would get the HS 2.25 mm and get a couple of extra prongs. I have it in stainless and it is great. My boy has the standard 13" with 2 extra prongs on there. It is 18" long now (so maybe I have more than 2 extra prongs on there, don't remember). He is 12 months and 75 lbs for reference. 

Leerburg | Prong Collars & Fur Saver Collars

There are better deals out there, but usually are cheap junk.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Are you saying the prong portion is 13 inches but the total collar (including the chain portion (as wide as it will go)equals 18 inches?, If the total is 18 inches and her neck is now 16.5 inches then I would get the 20 inch one. Summer is also 75 lbs, I expect her to go to 85 or so.

I'm looking at the Herm Sprenger. It's on Amazon for 19.95/free shipping. Is that a decent one?


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I bought the 3.0cm antiqued copper steel herm sprenger for Ruby. She's now 11mo with an 18" neck. I just measured it, and it's a little over 20". I had to take out a link when we first got it. Now, it fits just right. It blends in with her coat and you can hardly tell she has it on. She's not a long coat, but her neck hair is fairly thick. Love love it. When it's on, I don't have to have to make corrections. We are weening off it and using martingale for CGC class. We bought it from Herm Sprenger. It took a month to get her though. 
Steel Antique Copper plated Pinch Collar [HS28#1091 50115 (13) (3.00) Antique Copper] : Prong Collars, Pinch Collars, Dog Training Collars, Curogan Collars, Chain Dog Collars, Fur Saver Collars, Choke Dog Collars, Herm Sprenger Collars, Dog Muzzles


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Perfect. I'll get the 20". Thanks again!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> Are you saying the prong portion is 13 inches but the total collar (including the chain portion (as wide as it will go)equals 18 inches?, If the total is 18 inches and her neck is now 16.5 inches then I would get the 20 inch one. Summer is also 75 lbs, I expect her to go to 85 or so.
> 
> I'm looking at the Herm Sprenger. It's on Amazon for 19.95/free shipping. Is that a decent one?


The full length is 18" but that is with a few extra links (not sure how many). I think the Sprenger brand is best, I would not get the chromed ones as I have seen some that rusted. I spent a few extra $ and got the stainless.


----------

